# the fourth bug... "LA CAMPAMOCHA"



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

*Let's make this quick!!*

(cause i´m soo hungry!!)

here it is ... the fourth bug.

this piece was also free hand sketched on a small piece of wood that it was so close to go away.

for the design of this piece, the goal was "maximum-ergonomics" ... and I can say with great satisfaction that I did it!!, the fork is the most comfortable than I ever held in my chanky hand. (LOL... "chanky")


but anyway!.

I had to put a bug name to this small green thing, and I thought ... "wich is the bug with the best grip in the world?" undoubtedly "LA CAMPAMOCHA (even has his own kung-fu thing)

no more comments from me ... get to it:

THE FOURTH BUG:

*"LA CAMPAMOCHA"*

thanks for your kind comments.

(you can see there some cacks)









* HOLLY CAMPAMOCHA!!!
*










*you´re so sexy!!*








*you dirty little girl!!
*








*you´re sooo mine!!
*








*perfect curves
*








*for a supersize hand*








*oooooou yeaaaah!!! (barry white thing)*








*what about a cigarret?*








*by the way... this is a "campamocha"*


----------



## MidniteMarauder (Nov 15, 2010)

Very sexy indeed. Best one yet. Love it for sure.







Keep up the great work.


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

Your kidding me Chaneke!!!!

When did you start reading my mind! I can't believe it, I was just planning on posting in your other "Bug Series" topic to tell you to name the next after a Praying Mantis! And you DID!









This is magnifico, and so curvalicious.....probably in the top 2 if not the best from you yet. I'm extremely impressed with the shaping you did on this one. It all comes together so well.







I could go further, but I will need time to stare at your pictures, along with figure out how one can develop telepathic abilities suddenly mid-life.....Also way to reference the great Barry White, his signature line does it justice......

_Chaneke'm graves, esto es una locura. ¿Cómo saber qué estaba pensando? Si pensabas de ti mismo, entonces un buen trabajo ...... Las grandes mentes piensan igual. También se adapta a la forma. Este resortera está en fuego!!!_









Keep it up, each ends up being yet another one of my favorites!!

Regards - John


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Whoa...
That Is Awesome.


----------



## bikermikearchery (Sep 30, 2010)

Yep. Best one yeat.


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Very nice, beautifully carved and finished another outstanding slingshot Chaneke.
I can't wait to see what you come up with next.
Martin


----------



## geckko (Sep 9, 2010)

Wow

very sexy ,

awesome work


----------



## locko75 (Apr 16, 2010)

That is top notch stuff. one of the best cattys i've seen.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Words fail me.









*Best yet, maestro!!!*


----------



## Simon Van den Broeck (Jul 28, 2010)

waaauuw! thats so amazing ! are there plans for one of these ? i want one so bad you are right that looks so ergonomical!


----------



## jephroux (Dec 21, 2009)

wow just wow


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Non capizco pogcua !La Campamocha" pero quedó rechingona hermano jeje!

Do not understand why "The Campamocha" but it was excellentbrother.


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

*MIDNITEMARAUDER:*
I really appreciate your kind comments. 

*BANEOFSMALLGAME:*
well... that´s a very complicated JEDI-KUNG-FU-KALIMAN kind of thing, you know








your comments almost make me blush!!
... take your time please!! (there are more bugs to come... at least two!)

*AAMJ50 & BIKERMIKEYARCHERY:*
thank you so very much, always nice to know that someone appreciates a small fork and also gives some time to write some kind words.

*Mr. Martin:*
is a great compliment coming from such a talented wood craftsman, as you are
I appreciate your words and your time.
... I'm just letting it flow the "MEXICAN CHI" ...









* Mr. Gekko:*
It is an HONOR to receive a comment from the designer of one of the best forks (if not the best) that have seen my eyes.
I am a big fan of your work ... and your shooting skills

*locko 75*
this is the fork that more sweat, tears and time has taken me to do, it was an arduous and tiring season, I still feel my thumb a little stiff, and I have some discomfort in the wrist. (like... IN FLAMES!!)
certainly a lot of work. (Believe it or not)

*e-shot:*
is that so??

*dayhicker:*
do not worry, must be some "age thing" (just kidding)
thanks for your funny comments viejo!!! (much respect)

*simon:*
there is no plans or blueprints (sorry) it was a free hand one of a kind thing


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Wow...beyond my creative limits.


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Everyone elses comments sum it up for me!


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

very beautiful fork indeed.


----------



## Simon Van den Broeck (Jul 28, 2010)

ah no problem my friend ill try to copy[sub] [/sub]if i can , can i ?


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

*NO YOU CAN'T DO THAT!!!*









(lol!!)

of course you can! but please, only for *personal *use, *non* *commercial* purposes, ok?

I mean, I do not sell slingshots for living, and is not my intention to become a big-best seller on a large scale ...so, I would like to keep it that way.

in fact, I would love to see a *replica *of this model in other wood species, that would be super chingon! (super cool ... big time!)


----------



## Simon Van den Broeck (Jul 28, 2010)

no thats not what i want to do







i just do it as a hobby too









thank you btw


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

please send some pictures when you finish with the European bug. and if by chance you see to those guys from top gear show, please do me a huge favor... and put a* big* *stone* in their windshield.


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Great work as always Chaneke and probably the most ergonomic you have made that I have seen. Excellent work and a great example of what can be made from a common board with a few tools and a little work!


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

I enjoy seeing your creations, an artist in wood. COOL!


----------



## dhansen (Aug 31, 2010)

Magnífico


----------



## jamoni (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm not too comfortable with how everybody thinks this is sexy. I mean, Rule 34, and all, but still...
Just joking, that thing is so hot I want to sleep with it.


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

Wowww .

That is all I can say.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Your work continues to amaze me, that slingshot is so beautiful!


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Orale Chaneke,
I will be very happy to help you get riddle of bugs man. Specially this one, I would take a lot of effort to remove it from your house, but I am willing to erradicate this and the others for you. Keep up the good work and please, share with us. Your resorteras are great and look very confortable to the hand. Saludos.


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

I completely agree with Xidoo on this one, I would not dare put your children in harms way, and this bug looks very dangerous.....

I think it would cause less harm in another location, maybe a trip up north?









Regards - John


----------

